# Quel AdBlocker de nouvelle génération utilisez-vous sous OS X ?



## JuCos (12 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,
je voudrais avoir votre avis sur la nouvelle génération de bloqueurs de contenus introduite avec OS X El Capitan (et évidemment avec iOS 9).
J'utilise encore un "ancien" AdBlocker, uBlock (que je trouve plutôt léger et qui permet d'ajouter des sites à une WhiteList) mais il paraît que les petits nouveaux sont plus performants (voir la vidéo de JM et son Mac par ICI).
Si vous en utilisez déjà un, n'hésitez pas à me (nous) faire un petit feedback 

Merci pour vos réponses !

Ju


----------



## Lauange (12 Novembre 2015)

J'utilise Vivio


----------



## lineakd (12 Novembre 2015)

@JuCos, je commence par utiliser Mozilla Firefox.


----------



## JuCos (12 Novembre 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @JuCos, je commence par utiliser Mozilla Firefox.


J'utilise Safari


----------

